# manera de contestar cuando alguien te pide disculpas



## NotTheDoctor

Hola a tod@s

Mi supervisora (una chica italiana muy encantadora) me ha enviado un mensaje para disculparse, y como ella siempre tiene el detalle de escribirme algo en español, quisiera saber como se contesta cuando alguien te dice "scusa".

Grazie


----------



## la italianilla

Dipende dal contesto; comunque penso che possa andar bene un:
- non importa
- non fa nulla
- tutto a posto
- tutto ok
Depende un poco de lo que hizo


----------



## gatogab

Scusami tanto!
Risposta: *Figurati!*
Ma non so se si può dire così in un messaggio scritto.


----------



## NotTheDoctor

la italianilla said:


> Depende un poco de lo que hizo


 
Me pide disculpas por no haber contestado antes a un mensaje que yo le había enviado.


----------



## gatogab

NotTheDoctor said:


> Me pide disculpas por no haber contestado antes a un mensaje que yo le había enviado.


 
Ma figuriamoci! Per cosi poco?

Haras buena figura con ella.


----------



## NotTheDoctor

entonces le puedo decir "figurati" pero no por escrito


----------



## gatogab

NotTheDoctor said:


> entonces le puedo decir "figurati" pero no por escrito


 
Hazlo tranquilo, o escrito o hablando con ella


----------



## NotTheDoctor

gatogab said:


> Hazlo tranquil*a*, o escrito o hablando con ella




Grazie mille gatogab


----------



## gatogab

NotTheDoctor said:


> Grazie mille gatogab


 
Figurati!

gatogab


----------



## Joan bolets

gatogab said:


> Haras buena figura con ella.


 ??...*Quedaràs bien con ella* (creo que lo de 'hacer buena figura' bien no existe o si existe se utiliza con el contagotas)


----------



## gatogab

Joan bolets said:


> ??...*Quedaràs bien con ella* (creo que lo de 'hacer buena figura' bien no existe o si existe se utiliza con el contagotas)


 
No. Hacer "buena figura" no existe de ninguna manera en español. Se me escapo. 
Es, como bien dices, "*Quedaràs bien con ella* "


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Joan bolets said:


> ??...*Quedaràs bien con ella* (creo que lo de 'hacer buena figura' bien no existe o si existe se utiliza con el contagotas)


 
_Con cuentagotas_ o _a cuentagotas_ significa poco a poco y suena un poco extraño si lo usas para decir que una expresión se utiliza con cuentagotas. Podrías decir que se utiliza muy poco o raramente.


----------



## gatogab

NotTheDoctor said:


> _Con cuentagotas_ o _a cuentagotas_ significa poco a poco y suena un poco extraño si lo usas para decir que una expresión se utiliza con cuentagotas. Podrías decir que se utiliza muy poco o raramente.


 

 Creo que tambien se le "escapo" la expresion.
Se usa en italiano, cuando quieres decir "poco a poco" ="*col contagoccie*"


----------



## NotTheDoctor

gatogab said:


> Creo que tambien se le "escapo" la expresion.
> Se usa en italiano, cuando quieres decir "poco a poco" ="*col contagoccie*"


 
Es lo que dije que significa en español, _poco a poco. _Lo que sucede es que me parece extraño decir _esa expresión se usa poco a poco_ -no parece muy lógico. Yo diría _esa expresión se usa muy poco_ o _se usa raramente_.


----------



## Neuromante

No significa  *Poco a poco* si no *muy dosificado*, pero no lleva artículo. Sería *con cuentagotas* y sí que se usa. Ainque en este contexto no es apropiado


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Neuromante said:


> No significa *Poco a poco* si no *muy dosificado*, pero no lleva artículo. Sería *con cuentagotas* y sí que se usa. Ainque en este contexto no es apropiado


 
Yo no dije que no se usara, dije que no se usa *en este contexto.* También dije que la forma correcta era _con cuentagotas (_http://www.informativos.telecinco.es/naufragio/barbate/pepita_aurora/dn_53881.htm) o _a cuentagotas (http://www.eldia.es/2007-05-02/vivir/vivir7.htm). _
Si te lo piensas, algo muy dosificado se consume/se gasta/se vierte/etc. poco a poco.


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

"Non c'è di che" también se usa como "No hay de qué" en castellano.


----------



## Joan bolets

En italiano 'con il contagocce' quiere decir (citación del diccionario Treccanio on line):

usi fig., _dare qualcosa col c_., a *poco per volta, in piccole quantità e facendola desiderare:* _i denari me li dà col c_.; _la notizia ci è stata data col contagocce_.


----------

